# snmptrapd Question

## DFB

Does anyone know how to stop snmptrapd from logging to sysklogd? I have /usr/share/snmp/snmptrapd.conf setup and I am not starting the daemon with the -s switch, yet it still logs to sysklogd.

I am trying a script I found at http://www.akins.org/matthew/linksys.html in the hopes that I can get MRTG working with my LinkSys BEFSR41 router (which up until now I thought wasn't possible at all). The site seems to suggest that it is possible, but I can't get snmptrapd to not log to /var/log/syslog.

The web page suggests removing -s from /etc/default/snmp in Debian, and I suspect that this is the issue I am having, however there is no snmp in /etc/default so I am at a loss on how to proceed.

I have done some searching and have been unable to find any conf files that may be resonsible for this behaviour.

Any suggestions would be appreciated. 

Note: I accidently posted this to Docs, Tips & Tricks yesterday, so please ignore that post.

----------

## altstadt

As far as I can tell, the -s is always on unless you use -o or -P. If you don't want any logging, you can use -o /dev/null. Currently I am using -o /var/log/net-snmptrapd.log as I try to figure out why the MRTG stuff isn't working.

My problem is that the collector.pl scripts at the site you show and at http://members.cox.net/jeepnsam/linksys.html are both broken. Neither one will correctly parse the data being sent by snmptrapd. Furthermore the one you cite would only count the number of times a trap was sent, and not the actual traffic, assuming that it worked at all.

I am assuming that the output of snmptrapd has changed since those two web pages were written, but I'm not up to the task of figuring out how to fix the perl script yet.

----------

